# Photo viewing HDX



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I want to have my photos in folders when I enter the PHOTO section. It displays ALL and gives me the option to display by date taken or date uploaded.  It is possible to get it to display separate folders?  Is there an app that does this.


----------



## daindygroup (Nov 4, 2014)

This is to say that I very much doubt that I am. Find out about it, I could not find. I came across this post I'm saying, it feels very unfinished Ah drivers.


----------

